# He rang the flippin bell!!!



## Krimmyk (Dec 7, 2006)

We have been working with Sully for about 10 days on ringing the bell to go outside. He seemed to not really like it as we put his paw to the bell, and to be honest when in a hurry, we forgot. He ate breakfast this morning and as I was typing away I heard faintly the bell right behind me. I went to scold Logan and once again explain to him, it's Sully's. Low and behold, it was Sully!!!:whoo: 


He nosed it, not pawed in, I don't care, he flippin did it. He got a nice jerky treat after coming in as well as praise.


Just had to share the happy news. Thank you all for the idea of bell training.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

YAY Sully! :whoo: That is exciting that he caught onto it so fast. If I didn't live in an apartment I would totally use the bell method too, it seems like these little guys get used to using it pretty well.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Congratulations. 10 days is not as long as you may think for them to get the hang of something. give him a :grouphug: from us.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Good going, Sully! And mom and dad...... for all the hard work and persistence.  

Ricky learned very quickly, but then he'd ring 40-50x/day! Be prepared to open that door no matter how many times Sully rings cuz the ONE TIME you'll say 'nah, he doesn't even have to go.' .. he'll go !! LOL Been there, done that. sigh........ 

Give little Sully a squish from me, Sammy and Ricky.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Good job Sully!!!!:whoo:


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

YAY for Sully! :whoo: 

Gucci didn't ring the door bell thing (she was scared of it) until I finally gave up and made the *ribbon bells*, now she rings both and makes music. LOL

I'm glad he caught on so quick!

Kara


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Yeah Sully!!!!! :clap2: :cheer2: :clap2: :cheer2: 

Be prepared - not that it's new to him - he is going to like to see you jump!

Marie


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

:whoo: :whoo: :whoo: :whoo: go Sully.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Great job Sully and Mom too-for sticking with it! I totally agree with Marj. We got the potty bells on a string and thought it was so adorable that Dora learned them quickly. It became less adorable when you would let her in and then her the little bells go off again and again! But we did open the door each time since she looked so excited with herself! I also wanted her to understand what it meant so I would then go outside with her and when she pottied praise her so she had an association with not just bells mean outside but bells mean outside and potty!

Keep up the great work!

Amanda


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Victory! Congratulations Krimmy!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Oh, those Havs. They will surprise you. Kodi does it once in a while, too.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Congrats!That is really cool.......:whoo::clap2::becky:


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

I was going to do the bell thing, but I was worried a) that I wouldn't hear them ringing if I was upstairs and b) that he would hear the bells every time we went in and out through the door and he would get confused.


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

It took Izzy a lot longer than 10 days to ring the bell on her own, but now that she does, it's awesome! Hearing it is a problem if you aren't in the in a room close enough to hear, but our house is pretty small so it's not much of an issue.....the door bell on another thread would work in that case. We can't use that because our lab barks too much when the doorbell rings! Anyway, congrats, I know how it feels when they finally "get it"!!


----------



## Rita (Jan 1, 2007)

:whoo: :whoo: 

Congratulations. 10 days is not long at all!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

It seemed like it took us forever.


----------



## marbenv (May 31, 2007)

Oscar learned the first few weeks he was here, then just stopped, so I gave up. Just yesterday, he started ringing it like crazy--because he wanted to go on the porch to play with the cat!! But I'm taking him out anyway. I think it's a great idea and hopefully he'll catch on that it's for going potty and not just to play!! Otherwise that bell may come down as I have to leash him everytime we go out--no fenced yard!! 

Marsha


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Way to go Sully! Can he come visit Valentino and show him how?? That's it....as soon as all my fam goes home I am getting the hanging bells....he won't even give the doggie doorbell the time of day!:frusty:


----------



## judith (Dec 15, 2006)

good job sully! lina, i also live in an apartment, we use newspapers in coco's pen. she has never peeped/pooped on her daily walk. not the best solution but we could train her to ring bell and go on papers on the deck. what are other apartment dwellers doing, any ideas?


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Judith, currently Kubrick goes on the pad as well as outside. This is by my own choice since I live in an elevator building and running him outside isn't really an option if he really needs to go (though he does hold it very well). Also, I'm just lazy and don't want to take the time to put a collar/leash on and walk out especially when it's raining or when it starts to snow!

What worked for us to start Kubrick going outside when we actually ARE outside, was this: First thing in the morning I would take Kubrick out of his crate and not even let him get to the floor, I would actually carry him in my arms directly outside. I would put him down outside and wait for him to go. The first day, he didn't go (I waited for 10-15 minutes), so I took him back inside the house and put him directly back into his crate for another 15 minutes. Again I carried him outside and this time he went and at this point I gave him LOTS of praise since he doesn't like to eat treats when he's outside since he's too distracted (we live in NYC). This went on for 1-1.5 weeks (after the first day he would actually go right away). Now whenever we are outside he will poop as he prefers to do so outside. Peeing he definitely prefers to do inside, but he will go outside if he needs to or I tell him to potty and wait for him.

I hope that helps give you some ideas! If you want your dog to be completely rid of the paper then you have to actually take it away and constantly take her out and leave her crated the majority of the day, just like potty training her again... but, like I said, I like that Kubrick has the option of the pad when I don't want to/feel like taking him out. Blame it on his lazy mommy.


----------



## David (Jan 25, 2007)

Congratulations Sully. Sully now knows that she can get her human to open the door for her just by ringing a bell LOL. Sally also rings it when one of the cats wants in, when there is a racoon on the porch, or her favorite time is when I am dead tired and just sat down in my chair to relax and she just wants to get her kicks by seeing me jump up and come to the door.

David


----------



## Atomickittyn (Aug 25, 2007)

Congratulations, I am SO incredibly jealous! Yoyo rings the bell like crazy at my mom's house, so much so that it's getting annoying! But he doesn't catch on at my apartment, which is inconvenient for the both of us, but he does sit and stare at the front door intently and doesn't budge when he has to go. 

Your story will encourage me to keep on tryin'!


----------



## susaneckert (Sep 7, 2006)

:whoo: :whoo: :whoo: :biggrin1: :cheer2: :cheer2: :cheer2: GO Sully GO


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

marbenv said:


> Oscar learned the first few weeks he was here, then just stopped, so I gave up. Just yesterday, he started ringing it like crazy--because he wanted to go on the porch to play with the cat!! But I'm taking him out anyway. I think it's a great idea and hopefully he'll catch on that it's for going potty and not just to play!! Otherwise that bell may come down as I have to leash him everytime we go out--no fenced yard!!
> 
> Marsha


Hey Marsha--
I just wanted to tell you--when Oscar repeatedly rings the bell to go out...always follow with a word like "go potty?"--then MAKE him go out,even if it is just to goof around with the kitty etc.When you realize he is goofing,make him come back inside.Over and over again.I know he will test you.Vin and Quince drove us nuts---but they taper off and then will only use it to go potty.We do not have a fenced in yard either.....


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Krimmyk said:


> We have been working with Sully for about 10 days on ringing the bell to go outside. He seemed to not really like it as we put his paw to the bell, and to be honest when in a hurry, we forgot. He ate breakfast this morning and as I was typing away I heard faintly the bell right behind me. I went to scold Logan and once again explain to him, it's Sully's. Low and behold, it was Sully!!!:whoo:
> 
> He nosed it, not pawed in, I don't care, he flippin did it. He got a nice jerky treat after coming in as well as praise.
> 
> Just had to share the happy news. Thank you all for the idea of bell training.


:whoo: Congratulations!! Wait till Sully finds out that every time that bell rings, you go running to the door. You're going to have fun for a while ound: Even though that happens, that's how my dogs are trained also. 
I knew someone that left their dogs out back a lot because their dogs enjoyed it. Can you tell they weren't a havanese? :biggrin1: Anyhow, they put a doorbell next to the door that their dogs could step on to let them know the dogs wanted in.
Mine would have their paw on that button and hold it down until it drove us nuts since they're used to me going out with them.


----------



## Atomickittyn (Aug 25, 2007)

Oh my god, talking to you guys was amazing, cuz he started ringing the bell with his nose last night! He did it twice (the first time I could hardly believe it I almost ran outside in my pjs) and again this morning! It's a miracle! *jumping up and down* I was so excited I started calling people. I think they all think I'm crazy now.

(And also, no peepee or poopie accidents for 4 days now.)

*knock on wood*


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Yay!!!!!!!:whoo: :whoo: :whoo: :whoo: Wonderful news!! he is finally getting it! Just remember to have a party every time that bell is rung for the right reason! What a nice feeling! Just know, that because you put in writing about no accidents in 4 days, you will have an accident!! But.. it sounds like you are on your way!! Congrats.
Laurie


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Yay!!!! That's great! 

It seems to be working well for alot of Havs  I know it was the magic trick for me!

Kara


----------



## ripper (Nov 22, 2006)

what are ribbon bells??

Ripper (Biscuit's Mom)


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

ripper said:


> what are ribbon bells??
> 
> Ripper (Biscuit's Mom)


Just take some ribbon and tie some small cow bells on it. You can get the cow bells at craft and/or party stores. You can really hear them clang from wherever you are in the house. You can make ribbon bells for a couple of dollars or so.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

It amazes me every time they do something - these Havs are so smart.
I finally gave them a bath today. They look so clean and pretty. We have ice on the deck and the yard is a mud pie, so I told them they couldn't go outside. I told them to go on the pee pad because they were still wet.

Well, DH went to watch football in the den, and Kodi followed him in there and stood by the door. DH told him no. He went over to the bells and rang them. I even heard them in the other room. So, we *had* to let him out, because he rang the bells. Do you think he knew what he was doing? Things that make you go hmmmm!


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

So was this the first time that Kodi rang the bells? I do believe that Kodi is a genius and knew exactly what he was doing. What I am curious about is did he come back in clean and did her do his business out there fast?


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2007)

That is really exciting news!!!

I tried the bell with Sophie and she never seemed to connect the dots. What she ended up doing on her own though made us laugh. One day she just began to bash into the vertical blinds on the glass sliding door, making enough noise to draw our attention. Then she would go over to where the door opened and just stand there. If I happened to be busy in the kitchen she would repeat this action and add a growl. LOL!

Sophie also knows how to open the kitchen cabinets (floor level) with her head and then bang them shut! This is her other way of telling us that she is hungry! ound:


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

He rang them a couple of times, but this is like he was devious enough to know that if he rang them, I would let him out. He came back in fast and clean. In fact, they just went out again. Shelby wanted to eat the ice. :biggrin1:


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2007)

Michele..You are brave..I always put mine on an extenda lead after a bath..I don't trust those little imps!


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Well, I'm STILL waiting on Valentino!!!!


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

Michele, I think Kodi knew exactly what he was doing! ound:

Many dogs are smart but I find Havs are smart and use that intelligence to be amusingly manipulative


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Of course he did it on purpose - behind that hair is one smart cookie!!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Kodi says thanks for the vote of confidence, Auntie Laurie.


----------

